# Just wondering....



## 318-Bmw (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey call me a noob or w/e the heck you want but, are m3's really all that they are made up to be? I'm not trying to criticize the m3 or any of you but I've nvr ridin in one before........ What other cars does it compare with that I car relate to?


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Yep...go drive a broken in one owned by someone no afraid to let it stretch its legs a little.


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Depending on where you are, you might be able to find an M3 owner to give you a ride. I have a standing offer for all festers to ride or drive mine, if they want.


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

318-Bmw said:


> Hey call me a noob or w/e the heck you want but, are m3's really all that they are made up to be? I'm not trying to criticize the m3 or any of you but I've nvr ridin in one before........ What other cars does it compare with that I car relate to?


I thought what you thought 4 months ago when I went car shopping. Started with the G35 (uninspired) then the 330i with the ZHP. That was great, but then the M3. It was like when Moses taked to God at the burning bush. It's just one of those things you have to expierence. I have had my 04 M3 for three weeks and I still can't get the grin off my face 
 :bigpimp: :thumbs:  :bigpimp: :thumbs:  :bigpimp: :thumbs:


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

I know how you feel. Every time my M coupe hits 7000 RPM I just get his huge grin.


----------



## safetywork (Dec 10, 2003)

My last car was a '99 996C2. I would say that the M and the 996 are very similar in acceleration. Brakes on the 996 are better, steering feel the 996 feels better, and the exhaust note the 996 sounds better (IMO). On the flip side, the M is more forgiving, easier to drive fast (on the track of course), and more versatile. 

Of course with the money you saved by getting the M vs the 996, you can easily upgrade the brakes, exhaust, and suspension to outdo the 996. On the track the 996 and the M are virtually equal. 996 can brake later in the turns but the M can come out of the corners a bit quicker. Acceleration on the 996 and M are virtually equal. Depending on the type of track, stock brakes will begin to fade after a couple of hot laps.


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

safetywork said:


> My last car was a '99 996C2. I would say that the M and the 996 are very similar in acceleration. Brakes on the 996 are better, steering feel the 996 feels better, and the exhaust note the 996 sounds better (IMO). On the flip side, the M is more forgiving, easier to drive fast (on the track of course), and more versatile.


These statements dont apply to the M coupe... Its just scary. Amazing what you can do with 500 lbs less weight.


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

318-Bmw said:


> Hey call me a noob or w/e the heck you want but, are m3's really all that they are made up to be? I'm not trying to criticize the m3 or any of you but I've nvr ridin in one before........ What other cars does it compare with that I car relate to?


oooh man.. Go testdrive one. It's such an awesome car.


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

lol....

who is that guy 318? He seems to be starting arguments everywhere...


----------

